# Duration vs. Timeless



## Guido (Apr 13, 2009)

I am doing an exterior job where I have all ready oil primed the project. I don't have any experience with high build satin finishes. I am concerned with these products leveling with one coat and durability of these products. This is a brush and roll job. Any input onthese products would be appreciated.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## Guido (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the insightful input on the last post. Very impressive. I usually prime plus two, but want to start using one coat finishes in light colors when I can. I hear differing opinions on Duration. I don't know any one using Timeless. Aura is pricy and out of the way for me. I am new to the sight will search for old tags on this topic. I would appreciate an experienced opinion on Duration and Timeless exterior products.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Try using Behr from Home Depot, i heard that its the #1 rated consumer product :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Guido said:


> Thanks for the insightful input on the last post. Very impressive. I usually prime plus two, but want to start using one coat finishes in light colors when I can. I hear differing opinions on Duration. I don't know any one using Timeless. Aura is pricy and out of the way for me. I am new to the sight will search for old tags on this topic. I would appreciate an experienced opinion on Duration and Timeless exterior products.


fills in the gaps a bit more. What kind of paint have you been using thus far? You have NEVER used any of the higher quality paints? :blink:


----------



## Guido (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been using PPG/Porter Sunproof/Acrishield lines. I used to use SW Super Paint, but got tired of reformulations getting worse and worse. None of these are one coat products. I sense the sarcasm, but not a big fan of Behr. You seem a little cranky nEighter, I here Midol helps.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

THanks man, need a huge bottle bought right now. :thumbsup: I dunno, Even the 1 coat paints are a lil iffy coat wise. WHat I have found is they allow a thicker mil when laying down the coating.. but the darker you get, it is still the same old song. That has been my experience at least. Good luck.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Guido said:


> I have been using PPG/Porter Sunproof/Acrishield lines. I used to use SW Super Paint, but got tired of reformulations getting worse and worse. None of these are one coat products. I sense the sarcasm, but not a big fan of Behr. You seem a little cranky nEighter, I here Midol helps.


Ha, at least you have a sense of humor. Please DONT use Behr.
On a serious note, i have used exterior Duration, and it seems over-priced for what it claims to be, i STILL had to apply a second coat. Personally, in my opinion, there is no such thing as a one coat paint. Good luck


----------



## Guido (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for for the input. I am sceptical of one coat claims. I'll stick with what I know. I was concerned with the leveling of such coatings in the Florida heat. Do you guys like the new Resilience by SW? I want to give them another shot, because they opened up a location close to home. Great customer service, but some of their stuff was getting gutted. One plug for SW is they supplied all the materials for the Extreme Makeover house that just aired. They also had all their reps swinging brushes and pushing rollers. A 4,200 Square foot house completed in one week. It was the most amazing sight I have ever been on. If you have the chance, do it. Wow, this reply went everywhere; I'll go take my ADD meds now.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

It just seems odd that you would start a job and have it primed and not figure on what top coat you were going to use... Sorry to sound skeptical but your original post has DIY written over it or someone painter who has no idea what he is doing and is way in over his head, which may not be the case but you have to understand that a lot of guys here are tired of answering questions for people who are not going to hire a professional..

This is not an attack on you just a statement...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

From what I have heard Resilience is a small step down from duration, but ahead of the super paint quality wise. If that is any help.


----------



## Guido (Apr 13, 2009)

No offense taken Mak Deco. I am a one man show and don't have an opportunity to meet with other guys that do what I do. I don't necessarily trust everything reps say, because they don't have any experience of actually applying coatings. I am interested in finding coatings that I have not tried to help me speed things up a bit, since we have had a very wet spring( 5 inches last night alone). I thouhgt that this was the point of this forum. I will admit that I tend to obsess over materials quality and value. I have many repeat customers who trust me implicitly, and I take that seriously. Try to remember that what we do is expensive to these folks. They work hard for their money, just like you do. I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## Guido (Apr 13, 2009)

Went by SW this morning and they are going to comp some Relience on this job. I usually use Sunproof S/G, but the satin in that line is a little wimpy. We have had three weeks of above normal rain fall so Resilience seems to be a good fit. Thanks for the input. I enjoy the good natured ribbing on this site. Too much exterior work + tons of rain = cabin fever.


----------



## fcsoldier (Jan 24, 2008)

That 1 coat stuff is BS.. It will need 2 coats requardless if your trying to do a good job


----------



## hawaiipainter (Dec 13, 2008)

I've painted about five homes with duration. Hawaii climate. It works good in one coat. I like it for some repaints where its difficult access. It is a money maker. It makes your bid tighter. I feel its quality is kind of not as good as the real thing though. Like those 22 in one multi-tools, just not that good. Thicker, softer shell, lower sheen. Of course never on new construction, oil prime, two top coats of reg. paint. 



fcsoldier said:


> That 1 coat stuff is BS.. It will need 2 coats requardless if your trying to do a good job


----------

